# "Military and Law Enforcement Only" on the M&P



## Anyoldgun

I looked through past threads and didn't see this topic, but I'd like to know if anyone else has run into this when it comes to the S&W M&P line. 

One of my local gun shops is a S&W dealer, and he has plenty in stock. However, on the white price tag of EVERY single gun from the M&P line, regardless of caliber, model, compact or full-size, he has written in red ink "Military and Law Enforcement Only". Yes, even the M&P22. He does the same with the M&P AR's he has. I've never been interested in any of the S&W's in the past, but I've noticed the tag and wondered just WTF it was supposed to mean. Really? Only for military or law enforcement? Then what are they doing on the shelf in a commercial gun store? Is this dealer the only guy in town that local cops go to for M&P's? I hope not, because the prices are the same as other dealers in town for the same models, and no other gun store I've ever seen ANYWHERE goes to the trouble of writing this on the price tag. A gun shop just up the street has all the M&Ps you want, and no "military or law enforcement" restriction. One guy I work with claims that he has shown his retired military ID and not only does he get the gun, he gets a discount. Yet another guy at work (not military) has wanted to buy an M&P at this same place, and they refused to sell him one because he didn't have the "credentials". 

I don't recall any article in any gun mag saying that M&Ps are restricted to military or leo, there's nothing about it on the S&W website, I've never heard of it anywhere else and just can't imagine it being the case. If so, I'll never buy a S&W anything, ever. 

Like I said, just wondering if this guy is off his rocker, or if there's some big secret I'm not aware of.


----------



## niadhf

Are you in a state that restricts magazine capacity to citizens? If ao the ae could all have only standard capacity mags, not limited
Otherwise, he is wackked.


----------



## LePetomane

It sounds to me that the guy needs a little help. I'm not aware of retailers restricting purchases to military or law enforcement. I think this dealer is blowing smoke up your arse.


----------



## rex

I would ask him the reason,preferably with customers in earshot.There isn't one and after his excuse I'd tell him he's an idiot that would make the socialist Liberals proud,and walk saying I'll buy it from one of the other many dealers around like everyone else.The guy is a putz and probably has an ego to go with it.


----------



## SouthernBoy

We have a firearms dealer in my area who does have a display of handguns restricted to law enforcement purchase. Walk in trade cannot purchase from that display. The reason is price. The shop offers those guns at reduced prices to law enforcement personnel only. Perhaps that's the reason the OP encountered what he did.


----------



## Anyoldgun

Thanks for the responses. This state does not restrict mag capacities (or much else for that matter) so it's not like in California. This particular dealer happens to be the largest in the area, with the best selection, but as long as there's at least one other game in town that's where I'll go. I just don't get the whole deal, he has to know that he's simply losing sales every time someone sees that label. And honestly it doesn't seem like an ego thing, it seems that they really believe the M&P guns mean Military and Police only. In other words, I guess he really is a moron, and now it just seems kind of funny. We do have options, like I said there's a guy half a mile down the street who has all the M&Ps you want with no "restrictions". 

Thanks again.


----------



## rex

I understand the LE and military discount,but that's rediculous.Why would you stock a popualr gun gun for customers with the lowest profit margin and smallest market.If he is helping rearm a Dept fine,but I wouldn't display them and tell people they can't have one.Bad business practice.

I wonder if you asked him if he has a class 3 license if he says no because they're illegal for civies.That's always a good one too.


----------



## Anyoldgun

I think what I'll do is ask if I have to be a Judge or a Pubic Defender to buy those models from Taurus. Or maybe I have to be a bodyguard to buy a S&W Bodyguard, maybe a Sentinel to get one of those from Wilson Combat, or a witness to get EAA's pistol. Lord only knows what it would take to get a Uberti Outlaw, a US Fire Arms Gunslinger, a Blackhawk, Bobcat, Bearcat or Mosquito.


----------



## Kemosabe

I'm new to this hobby, but I never heard of this before. Where I live, you can go to any gun store and purchase any M&P you want. After reading your post, I would say the guy is loosing sales on account of his stupidity. I would definitely take my business elsewhere and would not look back.


----------



## sgms

The first model of he M&P revolver was the 1899 Army-Navy call this because they were contracted by both service branches. But the pistol was also sold to the general public and even had a target model. And as far as I know most police departments of the day did not supply their officers with pistols so they had to be purchased by the officer. In fact any of the M&P's that are military marked usually get a hefty premium in price. So the M&P has never been a military or police sales only revolver.


----------



## SouthernBoy

I was in a gun store just this past Friday, three days ago, helping a friend buy his first centerfire semi-auto pistol (gen4 Glock 17 is what he settled on). Although it was a fairly large store, their firearms section was small. Mostly they sold 511 Tactical gear and firearms accessories. While I was waiting for my friend to complete his purchase, I asked someone what their price was for the M&P 15 Sport rifle. He quoted me $550 for law enforcement and military and when I mentioned I was neither, he said he couldn't see M&P firearms to be due to a contractual agreement. I can only guess that it had something to do with the prices they were showing. First time I have seen something like this.


----------



## lapetrarca53

My LGS has a selection of guns that have special pricing for LEO's, S&W gear included, but it's also available to the general public at "regular" prices. On average, about $30 more than the LEO price.


----------



## 2K05GT

My local Gun Dealer https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Quantico-Tactical-Woodbridge/172578179419790

Made this statment on their facebook page:

*Joseph:* Sorry to ask what to many might be a dumb question, but why are the Smith and Wesson's restricted to Mil/LE/1st Responders?

*Quantico Tactical Woodbridge:* It's not a dumb question since the weapons themselves aren't any different than the civilian versions. Officially we're a Military/Law Enforcement dealer so we have contracts with certain manufacturers. The one we have with Smith and Wesson prohibits us from selling outside of active or retired Military/Law Enforcement/1st Responders. We've been trying for a while to get Smith and Wessons for civilians, the 'Don't Tread on Me' 
commemorative rifles are an example of that. Don't Tread On Me!

Smith and Wesson is the only brand that is restricted to Mil/LE/1st Responders.


----------



## 40calmike

I just picked up a 40 cal m&p I Missouri. And they did my back ground check and handed me the gun. And I am not military or police.


----------



## MSG_Glenn

This thread is a bit old but the info may be interesting to some. 

I bought my M&P 40C from a police supply store. The pricing is different probably due to some taxation. All guns for LEO/Military /Security come with 3 mags & Trijicon night sights. The wait for the delivery of them is horrendous but the price break is worth it. Those stores are low-priority when it comes to a delivery from S&W. It must be due to less profit on them. For instance - an M&P 40, 40C sells for $455, M&P 45, 45C are $499 all with 3 mags & night sights installed. This same store used to handle Glock also but several years ago they broke away from them & as I heard it the reason was some sort of dispute with them. I purchased a Glock 23 & 21 from them at a similar deal. Once a year they had "Glock Days" & you could get an even better deal if you were LEO/Military/Security/First Responder. It's a shame that we don't have that choice any more. I've known of some who weren't in any of those categories receiving the same deal so maybe that's why Glock dropped them. That story could be wrong, though.


----------



## Donn

I have three M&P's, full size, Compact and a Shield. All I needed was my CPL and the dough.


----------

